# Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon, 8-Bit Style



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon, 8-Bit Style*

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 31, 2010 Programmer creates NES remake of the iconic rock album. 

Have you ever wondered what Dark Side of the Moon would sound like if Pink Floyd had written it for NES? That's the question Ontario-based videogame programmer Brad Smith poses and answers with MOON8, a meticulous 8-bit crafting of the 1973 classic.

According to Smith's web site, he's a former Obsidian Entertainment software engineer with a Bachelor of Music from Queen's University who occasionally dabbles in videogame remixes.

MOON8, sequenced on Famitracker, rendered with NSFPlug, and edited with Audacity, was created to work within the limits of the original North American NES. No expansion chips were used. Check out Smith's 8-bit opus on the MOON8 site or 



. A sampling of the oddly familiar tunes for your listening pleasure:


----------

